# The movie 'The Giver'?



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone else here seen the movie 'The Giver'? http://imdb.com/title/tt0435651/

I couldn't help but think about DP during it. Basically In the year 2048, after a war, the community has decided to get rid of different races and feelings. All the citizens have had their memories erased; except for the Receiver of Memory. Since the Receiver of Memory is the only individual in the community who has the memories from before, he must advise the Chief Elder, and the other Elders, on the decisions for the community.

People in the community see the world in black & white, as they have no emotional connection to it. They have no real concept of emotions like love, joy, death etc. All they experience are superficial feelings and it's explained that there is a difference between feelings (on the surface) and emotion (deep). Though since they have never experienced true emotion they don't long for something they've never had.

The receiver of memory passes on the memories from before to the main character and he experiences true emotion for the first time & his perception of the world around him: how things look, feel and the emotional connection to things changes. It's like he's finally waking up and seeing/feeling things the way that they're meant to. I couldn't help but think about DP during this point. Was a little emphasis when the character tried explaining to others how things are meant to be felt lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

I have yet to see the movie, but it was required reading growing up and to this day is still one of my favorite books. It's definitely a DP trigger, especially when you have to imagine it rather than see it. One of these days i'll get around to seeing the movie, its weird, i read the book in 7th grade, i'm now going to be 28 and the movie JUST came out, it was in production stalls for like 15 years.


----------

